# text issue



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

has anyone had this issue and/or a solution: text will not send out.
the ROM seems great in every aspect, yet this issue persists on my Charge. verizon keeps swapping Sim Cards in an effort to solve this. tech center help says the Sim is still trying to finish activating.
calls, internet, text received all work well, just no "text sent" as mentioned earlier.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

It's not ROM related-I had this problem too when I first got my Charge. It will eventually work... How long have you been waiting?


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

three days and still no outgoing text. other than that issue, awesome phone!

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Where did you get it from?


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

bought the phone with GC installed from a friend in North Carolina

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------

